# Izzy My Luv



## Izzy1993 (Feb 1, 2006)

Izzy's story is kind of complicated, for I would never have gotten her if it weren't for another cat, Molly. Molly was a beautiful kitty, but she didn't like anyone besides me. She was blue and white...same with Izzy. 

Molly was my favorite cat ever, but I didn't have her long. Soon my family moved into apartments where you couldn't have cats, so my aunt, Teirra, took care of her. When I went back to Teirra's house, Molly was gone. She had sold my beloved Molly.  

Soon after my "loss", my mother found me another cat like Molly, but she was a cat, not a kitten. I was still sad, but I accecpted her with love. Soon, my new Molly was called "Big Molly" and I still continue to call my first Molly "Little Molly" to this day....and to this day I am still mad at Teirra. :evil: 

After both Molly's were gone.....we moved to Las Vegas. We lived there for a few months, almost every Saturday going to Petco seeing if there was a new "Molly", we found one. 

She had a black and white sister who "must" be sold with her. So, we bought them for, I believe it was $50, each. We gave her sister to my 2-years-older-than-me aunt, Lauren. The kitten was very cute, and I was planning on naming her Molly, but my mother said I had to name her something else....and she said she would give me a dollar if I named her "Izzy", so after long thought, and coming up with no other names, I named her Izzy, and I am still waiting for that dollar! :lol: 

She lived a great life with us. After living a year in Las Vegas, we moved back to Minnesota. She loved it there, but in another year we moved back to Las Vegas! I think Izzy liked it better there. She loved to go on our porch to catch and eat bugs! 

I don't really remember how, but soon we got Izzy's other "sister" Cleo the Calico. They got along great.....just like sisters.  But, after a long while Izzy started urinating in odd places, but we didn't know why.

Then we got our Shih-Tzu, Charlie. He didn't mind the cat's & Izzy didn't mind him. She got irratated when Charlie got up in her face adn she would give him a hiss and swat at him to make sure he knew not to do that, but Cleo would no take having this....this DOG in HER house. She seemed to wonder why we were letting this intruder eat our food, and sleep on our couch.....and she didn't like him one bit. If he was even three feet away from her, she would hiss, swat, and chase him around the house until Charlie found one of his owners.....his "safe zone". :lol: .

With the swatting and the urinating my parents didn't think Izzy and Cleo were happy in our home. One day, Izzy had "gone" on my just washed clothes....and I was so mad because I had been doing laundry all day to impress my parents. When my mom got home I yelled "I don't care if we get rid of Izzy!". 

So, we did...but not for awhile, because we still had to call the Petco people. I knew the "deadline" of having them, and everyday I made sure that I gave Izzy attention......I knew I was loosing another Molly.....my third.....and it was all my fault. After I yelled, my mom & I talked about it, but I was still mad, so I "agreed" with her, but when she was out of my room, and I knew she wasn't by the door I picked up Izzy and burried my face in her furr and whispered "She should have known I didn't meen it....She should have known......"  

My mom dropped them off at Petco, I couldn't go....I wouldn't. They were bought within a day....by a family who had another cat that urinated in odd places so it "went" outside. I was happy that they were bought that fast. I had been scared nobody wanted a cat, that they all wanted 
kitten's. 

I cried almost every night after that, sometimes I still do because inside I know it's my fault. All mine.

She was my Izzy. My Luv.


----------

